# Site General > General Herp > Herp Events >  Reptilian nation expo- atlanta - september 17-18, 2022

## ReptilianNationExpo

HUGE EVENT. TONS OF VENDORS/BREEDERS.  75, 000+ SQ. FT.
1000s of Reptiles, Amphibians, Arachnids and Supplies for Sale.   Presentations.


*DATES/TIMES*

Saturday -September 17, 2022 (10am-6pm)
Sunday -September 18, 2022 (10am-5pm)

*LOCATION*
Georgia International
Convention Center
2000 Convention Center
College Park, GA 30337

*TICKETS*
$15 Adults
$10 Children
$30 VIP (Early Entry at 9am Saturday)
-other ticket options available

*WEBSITE*
http://www.reptiliannationexpo.com

*SOCIAL MEDIA* 
http://www.facebook.com/reptiliannationdenver
http://www.instagram.com/reptilian_nation_expo
http://TikTok.com/@reptiliannationexpo

*CONTACT*
reptiliannation@gmail.com
Booth Inquiries: email us at reptiliannation@gmail.com

----------


## Homebody

Woo hoo!  East coast!  Next up, NYC!  or Newark, NJ.  Either works for me.

----------


## ckuhn003

> HUGE EVENT. TONS OF VENDORS/BREEDERS.  75, 000+ SQ. FT.
> 1000s of Reptiles, Amphibians, Arachnids and Supplies for Sale.   Presentations.
> 
> 
> *DATES/TIMES*
> 
> Saturday -September 17, 2022 (10am-6pm)
> Sunday -September 18, 2022 (10am-5pm)
> 
> ...


Hoping the vendor list get's posted soon. Every location but Atlanta has a list.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-22-2022)

----------

